# Grizzly GO703P The right Dust Collector for my shop



## cakman (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the review. That looks like a great option for a cyclone that is mobile and will run on 110. I will keep my eye out on this one.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I hope I don't offend you, but this DC is only rated at 775 CFM at a static pressure of 1.08. This means that the best CFM for this machine with no hoses attacted etc. is less than the recommended CFM for fine dust collection (should be ~800). I imagine that with any sort of ducting or flex hose attached the CFM drops into the 4-500 range which honestly may improve the visible dust from your machines, but won't come even close to reducing the dust you're breathing in. I've seen this DC before from Grizzly and I'm surpised given its specs that they even sell it without embarressment. Almost any canister DC on the market would outperform this DC.


----------



## Dewshan (Apr 10, 2012)

I am happy so far. ... I keep it right behind the table saw so not much of a hose run. Use ambient air filter also. Might also get harbor freight and mod it to compare later down the road.


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Manitario, first of all, your figure for fine dust collection is what OSHA requires. According to Bill Pentz, you need at least 1000 CFM for proper fine dust collection, at the tool.

Second, a canister DC will outperform any cyclone of the same HP at any time. Air is being pulled over the cyclone on the suction side, and that means friction and a longer air path. Therefore, it means less suction than a comparable canister type dust collector.


----------



## Dewshan (Apr 10, 2012)

It is always a trade off with the cyclone design. Your cfms will be lower than a non cyclone design with the same hp- what I like about cyclones are that they separate alot of the dust before they get to the filter so it could lead to less cleaning and maybe longer filter life. I am getting good separation from mine-even though it is only 1.5 hp. Now about 2" of dust in barrel and just a small sprinkling in the bag under the filter. I do plan to enlarge the table saw dust port to match the hose size that will remove quite a bit of restriction. I think if I am only getting 500cfm real world at the tool it is still better than what I used to have- which was zero cfms!


----------



## ruel24 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dewshan, congrats on your new tool…


----------



## johnLT (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm living with a dust collector with 1/3 the power as yours. Is 1/2 HP enough? It will be when I list it on Craig List for sale! Actually, it does pretty good but would love to have yours. Congrats…


----------



## Dewshan (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks! As an update still working fine… Have made many cuts and filled the barrel about half way. I put a splitter and made a home made collector to get dust from the top of the saw as well.


----------



## Woodwrestler (Jul 10, 2012)

Montario,

If you read the review of Mobile Cyclones by American Woodworker December/January 2011. You will see that they rated this unit fairly high in a competition with Oneida 2hp Smart System and Penn State Tempest 2hp Cylone. When hooked up to 10' of 5" flex hose the resulting 590 CFM would be equivalent to about 4300 FPM ( if my math is correct 590 CFM / (2.5 X 2.5 X 3.145 / 144) ). I would think that would be plenty of air flow to pick up the dust and chips….....For $1000 less than the Oneida I think any rational person would keep it in the mix from a competitive stand point.


----------



## Woodwrestler (Jul 10, 2012)

Dewshan,

Not that you have had this for about 4 months are you still happy with the purchase? Thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## Dewshan (Apr 10, 2012)

I still like it. No complaints. I keep mine right behind my tablesaw so it does not have much hose to pull through. If you have a long run with the hose or duct work should consider a 220 volt. I didn't want to mess with 220. The remote is great. Most of the dust collects in the barrel as it should. It is loud but not high pitched like a shop vac is. I always wear ear protection as a habit so it does not bother me. I'm sure the more powerful the vac is the louder they get.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx for your review.


----------

